# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  استفاده از ایجکس در لاراول

## amirkh1988

سلام دوستان

من یه برنامه دارم میخوام وقتی کاربر از کمبوباکس یه استان رو انتخاب کرد توی کمبو بعدی فقط شهرهای اون استانو نشون بده قبلا توphp  خیلی راحت این کارو میکردم ولی الان نمیدونم چرا وقتی url رو ثبت میکنم به اون ادرس در کنترلر پاس نمیده. یعنی هر روشی رو بگید استفاده کردم ولی اینو پاس نمیده نمیدونم چرا.

اگه کسی میدونه ممنون میشم راهنمایی بکنه.
با سپاس

----------


## plague

کد بزار از غیب که نمیشه گفت مشکلت چیه !

----------


## afshines

سلام   دوست عزیز تو قسمت network  مرورگر بیا ببین پاسخ اون درخواستت چی شده شاید درخواست post میدی ولی توکن CSRF بهش ندادی یا این سری مشکلات ...

----------


## amirkh1988

> کد بزار از غیب که نمیشه گفت مشکلت چیه !


متد ارسال و برگشت اطلاعاتو میگم مثلا من اینو توی web.php مینویسم و نمیتونم بزارمش تو کنترلرم 

Route::post('/ajax/post', function () {



    $data = city::where("StateId", Request::input('payload'))->lists('id', 'name');        return  Response::json($data);});

این مشکل رو الان دارم که چطوری تو کنترلر بگم که وقتی این ای دی سمت کنترلر اومد بیا و شهرهای که مربوط به اون هستنو برگردون.
البته بگم که هیمجا هم کار نمیکنه نمیدونم چرا.

----------


## amirkh1988

> سلام   دوست عزیز تو قسمت network  مرورگر بیا ببین پاسخ اون درخواستت چی شده شاید درخواست post میدی ولی توکن CSRF بهش ندادی یا این سری مشکلات ...


 ممنون میشم یه مثال بزنید یا یه پروژه کوچیک بهم بدین که ببینم چطوری کار میکنه

----------


## plague

> متد ارسال و برگشت اطلاعاتو میگم مثلا من اینو توی web.php مینویسم و نمیتونم بزارمش تو کنترلرم 
> 
> Route::post('/ajax/post', function () {
> 
> 
> 
>     $data = city::where("StateId", Request::input('payload'))->lists('id', 'name');        return  Response::json($data);});
> 
> این مشکل رو الان دارم که چطوری تو کنترلر بگم که وقتی این ای دی سمت کنترلر اومد بیا و شهرهای که مربوط به اون هستنو برگردون.
> البته بگم که هیمجا هم کار نمیکنه نمیدونم چرا.


من نفهمیدم شما اول گفتی تو ایجکس مشکل داری الان میگی تو کنترلر مشکل داری  ؟! برا دیباگ ایجکس کارای زیر رو انجام بدم 

تو ابزرا کروم developer tools رو باز کن برو قسمت نتورک بعد درخواست ایجکس رو بفرست 
اونجا میتونی درخواست ایجکس رو ببینی که ارسال میشه و پاسخی که برمیگرده رو ببینی (پاسخ رو تو زیر تب preview میبینی ) 
پاسخش رو نگاه کن اگه اروری داشته باشی میبینی عکس زیر رو ببین
https://i.stack.imgur.com/W6dk6.png

----------


## behzadamin12

سلام برای استفاده از ajax در لاراول با متد post شما نیاز به استفاده از *توکن csrf لاراول* دارید

----------

